# San Diego meetup friday after the exam?



## ggcdn (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi All,

Is anyone else going to be in San Diego this Friday for the Civil PE exam? 

I'm coming from Vancouver, Canada to write it (structural depth), and was wondering if there are a few people interested in getting together after the exam for drinks and a bite to eat.

I don't know the city at all so hopefully a local can lead the charge, if there is some interest. I've heard gaslamp quarter is the place to be. Everyone is welcome to join.

If you're interested, comment here and we can exchange contact info privately

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Stardust (Oct 31, 2018)

dang wish I had seen this earlier, could use a drink after to release some of the stress!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2018)

15 years ago several of us did this after the exam (not necessarily right after) but I’ll say it’s been worth it meeting some great people...


Cheers!


----------



## MspSdf (May 27, 2019)

Wow. I actually did a similar thing two days ago in Minneapolis. EB meetups are officially a thing!


----------

